# loud pop in the wall



## missmeggie (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I need some help, my single story, ranch style house was built in 1968 and I've lived here 10 years.  Last night a really loud pop that sounded a little like gunfire came from one of our living room walls.  No smell or vibrations followed.  We checked our circut breakers and nothing had been tripped, we felt all the walls for heat, vibration and checked all of the outlets in the house and outside for anything that might be amiss.  Everything seems normal.  I live in southern california and we just came through a torrential downpour that lasted a little over a week, and the house is wood framed.  Any thoughts on what might have caused the pop would be so appreciated.  Should I have an electrician come out?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 1, 2010)

Miss, welcome to House Repair Talk, 

My first inclination would be that since you have had a change in moisture that it would be either a rafter or wall stud that has popped. If you are not having electrical problems I would first look into structural issues. Look in the attic and see if you can see any warped, broken roof rafters. On your siding wall look for any deflection or bowing in the wall. You might want to call a structural engineer to look at it. Usually this will be about the same as calling an electrician, cost wise.

Just my :2cents:


----------

